# Sammelfehler und Busfehler an einer ET200s-Hilfe!!!



## fermay (5 Januar 2016)

Hi,

ich weis dieses Thema wurde schon hunderte male in Foren diskutiert aber ich habe noch keine passende Antwort gefunden. Bitte seid nicht so streng zu mir, denn ich bin nur Schüler einer HTL und habe folgendes Problem bei meiner Maturaarbeit.

Aus Kostengründen kann ich für eine kleine Anlage nur die ET 200s verwenden. Diese ist mit einem Simatic Multi Panel mit Profibus verbunden. Ich habe schon mehrere Testläufe durchgeführt und alles funktionierte einwandfrei. Dann habe ich die Zykluszeit des OB35 von 100 auf 1ms runtergesetzt, sonst nichts. Beim Laden kam dann die Meldung: "Es ist keine Zuordnung der logischen Master/Slave-Adressen vorhanden." , und, dass die SPS nicht im Sicherheitsmodus ist. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich keinen Master habe und die ET200s nicht als Master konfiguriert werden kann und dass ich nicht weiß was der sicherheitsmodus ist. Jetzt leuchtet die SF Led und die BF Led blinkt einige male und leuchtet dann wieder und die SPS bleibt im Stop Modus. Die Steckverbindungen habe ich alle überprüft und natürlich sind die Abschlusswiderstände richtig eingestellt. Was soll ich machen???

Hardware:
ET 200s: CPU 6ES7 151-7FA20-0AB0
Multi Panel: MP277 8" Touch

Danke schon mal im voraus 
fermay


----------



## ChristophD (5 Januar 2016)

Hi,

kannst du das projekt hier hochladen?

Ist das komplette Projekt von Dir selber erstellt?
Rein von der Bestellnummer her ist das eine F-CPU, hast du da eine Safety Projektierung drine ?(Von der Fehlermeldungen her würde ich sagen ja!)
Die Fehlermeldung mit den Adressen kommt dann wenn an der Et200S PROFIBUS eingestellt ist und kein Master vorhanden da die ET nur als DP Slave verwendet werden kann!

Entweder hast du noch wesentlich mehr als nur die Zykluszeit geändert oder du hast das falsche Projekt erwischt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Januar 2016)

fermay schrieb:


> .. Dann habe ich die Zykluszeit des OB35 von 100 auf 1ms runtergesetzt, sonst nichts..


Sonst wirklich nichts? Egal warum du das gemacht hast, mache es erst einmal wieder rückgängig!




fermay schrieb:


> .. Beim Laden kam dann die Meldung: "Es ist keine Zuordnung der logischen Master/Slave-Adressen vorhanden."..


Diese Meldung müsste schon beim Übersetzen der Konfiguration kommen. Die Systemdaten werden nicht generiert und die CPU geht wegen inkonsistenter Konfigurationsdaten in den Stoppzustand. Daher denke ich dass noch mehr als die Zykluszeit des OB35 geändert wurde. Solange keine DP-Peripherie verbaut ist, stelle die Schnittstellen an der CPU und am MP277 auf MPI um!


----------



## fermay (5 Januar 2016)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Ich habe jetzt die Zykluszeit zurückgestellt.
Das hat zur folge dass das Programm wieder einwandfrei funktioniert aber die Fehler Leds leuchten noch. Muss ich die beachten oder kann ich es so lassen? (ist halt ein Schönheitsfehler aber damit kann ich leben ;b )
Ich verstehe nur nicht warum es vorher ohne Probleme gelaufen ist und auf einmal nicht mehr....

mfg
euer fermay


----------



## ChristophD (5 Januar 2016)

was verstehst du unter "Das Programm wieder einwandfrei funktioniert"?
Wenn die SF und BF an sind dann funktioniert das Programm eben nicht "einwandfrei".
Und die Meldungen mit den fehlenden Adressen sind jetzt auch plötzlich weg?

Sorry aber entweder erzählst du hier nicht die Wahrheit oder du nimmst uns auf die Schippe, in beiden Fällen wird das dann mit der Hilfe schwierig!

Wenn die BF leuchtet dann will die Schnittstelle eine Kommunikation zu einem anderen Teilnehmer -> was ist da projektiert
Wenn die SF leuchtet dann steht der Grund dafür in der Gerätediagnose, einfach den Diagnosepuffer öffnen und schauen was da steht.

Arbeitest und siehst du überhaupt die richtige CPU? Nicht das du eventuell auf eine CPU lädst die du gar nicht siehst, weiß ja nicht ob du das Teil direkt alleine vor dir stehen hast oder wie das aussieht bei dir, zumindest das ganze klingt sehr unlogisch was du schilderst!


----------



## fermay (5 Januar 2016)

Natürlich sage ich die Wahrheit und zu deiner Frage was da projektiert ist was meinst du da genau?
Da ich auf meinem PC Windows 10 installiert habe funktionieren eine Funktionen im TIA Portal nicht unter anderem der Diagnosepuffer sonst wüsste ich ja gleich wo der Fehler liegt.

Und ich habe die richtige CPU und sie liegt vor mir auf dem Tisch.


----------



## ChristophD (5 Januar 2016)

ok dann hat sich die Sache hier an diese Stelle auch erledigt.
Tia + Win10 und eine nicht diagnostizierbare CPU , da braucht man gar nicht weiter drüber nachdenken.

Aber projek laden und online gehen funktioniert oder verstehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## fermay (5 Januar 2016)

Ja das funktioniert... ich komme nur nicht in den Diagnosepuffer da kackt TIA ab...


----------



## ChristophD (5 Januar 2016)

dann lade mal das projekt hier hoch oder mach ei  paar screenshots der Eigenschaften der MPI/DP Schnittstelle, was da alles eingestellt ist


----------



## PN/DP (5 Januar 2016)

fermay schrieb:


> Ja das funktioniert... ich komme nur nicht in den Diagnosepuffer da kackt TIA ab...


Dein TIA hat schon viel früher Fehlfunktionen - indem es Dich eine nicht konsistente und nicht komplett compilierte Projektierung auf die CPU laden läßt.
Wer weiß, was sonst noch alles nicht korrekt funktioniert.

Im übrigen muß die MPI/DP-Schnittstelle der CPU bei Standalone-Betrieb (ohne DP-Master) auf MPI eingestellt werden - worauf schon der Onkel in Beitrag #3 hinwies.

Welche Einstellungen sind beim Anschluss eines SIMATIC HMI-Gerätes, projektiert mit WinCC flexible ES an eine SIMATIC ET 200-CPU, zu beachten?

Harald


----------



## fermay (5 Januar 2016)

Bitte denkt jetzt nicht dass ich euch veräppeln will...
Ich habe die Schnittstellen auf MPI gestellt und alles neu übersetzt und geladen und jetzt funktionierts ohne Fehlermeldungen...

Danke nochmals für die Hilfe


----------



## fermay (5 Januar 2016)

Ich habe die Schnittstellen auf MPI eingestellt, übersetzt neu geladen und die Fehler waren weg.
Danke für die Schnelle Hilfe


----------

